# Cupping



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Does anybody know of any good references/starter kits for an amateur enthusiast?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

This one is pretty good to get you going;

http://coffeegeek.com/guides/beginnercupping

Sent from my Galaxy S using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Has Bean does a starter kit for sale on their website


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

I had a look on HasBean because I saw them there earlier in the year but can't seem to find them now


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Drop Steve an e-mail - he'll let you know when they'll be back in stock.

In the mean time, some tea cups and a soup spoon will do the job pretty well. What matters is consistency in cupping, not necessarily between yourself and others, but between each time you do it. I've always used the same setup as HasBean - http://www.hasbean.co.uk/pages/Cupping-Guide.html


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks Roland, I emailed Steve earlier today and he replied very quickly stating he will have them back unstick once they have some more bowls made early next year


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Have a watch of this by one of this forum's members... who also happens to be the World Brewers Cup Champion 2011.

http://vimeo.com/m/31656721


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks guys. Both links were great and i learnt a lot already







I have 4 bowl shaped cappuccino cups which I think would suit my cupping needs, I just need to find a suitable spoon.


----------

